# Amazing Deal on a 1985 Boss SD1 - $400



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone have $400 to flush? It's MIJ!

Vintage 1981-1988 Japan made BOSS SUPER Over Drive pedal | Amps & Pedals | Moncton | Kijiji


----------



## hedzup (Apr 23, 2009)

In 2 weeks it will be listed for sale here for $500 ($750 trade value) by someone that hates to part with it but found a holy Grail item that is forcing them to liquidate gear . The OP will be backed up by at least 1 , if not more people who have played that very pedal and will vouch that it's hands down the best SD1 they have ever heard, definitely has that mystic mojo going on , and they would buy it if they had any spare cash , but alas they don't at the moment.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Seems I undercut myself at $125 a few weeks ago haha.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'll sell mine for $300 including shipping. LOL Wait, do I still have it?


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Good pedal, but $400.00! Meth head?


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Dudes. It's MIJ!

M

I

J

All the toanz.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

No its M I fn J...the real deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Where's the silver screw?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Hmmm, maybe he'd take my gold Klon as part trade.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Anyone have $400 to flush? It's MIJ!
> 
> Vintage 1981-1988 Japan made BOSS SUPER Over Drive pedal | Amps & Pedals | Moncton | Kijiji


It sold fast. The ad is gone.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow, now I'm really seriously thinking of selling my M I F'n J SD1. Any interests at $300? LMAO


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

I am guessing the sale didn't actually happen as I am pretty sure the fellow is a member of the forum.


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

Now at $260


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Boss SD-1 1985 | Tree Of Life Pedal Co. | Reverb


----------



## Dom Polito (Jan 8, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Boss SD-1 1985 | Tree Of Life Pedal Co. | Reverb


Run forest Run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Those old Boss pedals bring a fairly high price. But an overdrive doesn't impress me with vintage flair.
However, I won't tell you what I was offered for my very mint CE2 from 1980.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wow I have a new appreciation for my SD-1 and CE-3.

They are from that era.


----------

